

Permission escalation vulnerability in Egnyte reveals user credentials - sallyseashore
http://blog.foldergrid.com/2012/07/why-we-stopped-trusting-egnyte-a-cautionary-tale-for-users-of-cloud-services/

======
bchess
There are security vulnerabilities in every interesting product out there. The
way a company responds to a vulnerability report is much more telling than the
vulnerability itself.

It doesn't look like Eric notified Egnyte before he told the world about the
vuln. Not nice.

------
whiteseczen
If what this guy says is true, the real story here is that Egnyte lied - the
good news is that they now have $16M bucks for HIPAA breach penalties!

